# Spark wire length - '65 389



## Roqetman (Aug 31, 2015)

I'm going put new spark plug wires on my GTO, the old have a couple couple cuts and are way too long. It has GM HEI distributor and I want the wires to go behind the heads to the plugs instead of over the valve covers. Does anyone know what length each wire should be and will this a cut to fit application or... is there a brand/part number for 8 mm wires that are a custom fit? 

Also, does anyone know the diameter of the stock harmonic balancer (where the timing marks are)? I want to put on timing tape and do not have calipers large enough to get a good measurement.

Thanks, Roqetman.


----------



## john23 (Mar 6, 2016)

Roqetman said:


> I'm going put new spark plug wires on my GTO, the old have a couple couple cuts and are way too long. It has GM HEI distributor and I want the wires to go behind the heads to the plugs instead of over the valve covers. Does anyone know what length each wire should be and will this a cut to fit application or... is there a brand/part number for 8 mm wires that are a custom fit?
> 
> Also, does anyone know the diameter of the stock harmonic balancer (where the timing marks are)? I want to put on timing tape and do not have calipers large enough to get a good measurement.
> 
> Thanks, Roqetman.


you might try Jacobs wires...they come way long and you cut to fit...they also come in 8 mm...i've had mine for years and zero issues...good luck...


----------



## Roqetman (Aug 31, 2015)

I'll check them out. Thanks!


----------

